# Summer Salmon Fishing Tournament Update



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I just wanted to give everyone an update on the 2006 MS.com Summer Salmon Fishing Tournament. 

I finished the first revision of the website and it should go up soon. My part is done, I'm now waiting on Steve to upload the files to his server.

Sponsorship is going pretty strong this year. So far I've heard back from ~2/3's of last year's sponsors and all but one have said they're going to return. The other 1/3 are probably busy running charters or making product as fast as possible, so they'll require some badgering. I'm working to add a few new sponsors as well. As the event grows it becomes a little easier each year to target manufacturers of "bigger ticket" items. I hope we have a few more rods, reels, and rod holders to give out this year to go along with the bags full of flies and spoons. 

The best news I have is that our returning sponsors continue to grow the size of their donations as our event grows. I can't emphasize enough how generous they are or how greatful I am. Anyone who received a goody bag last year should realize how nice they were and how many lures I need to put even one bag together. Now multiply that out by 80 to 100. If you paid full retail for all the stuff in a goody bag they were valued at well over $50 last year, and we gave out over 80 of them. That's a lot of tackle, and that doesn't even figure in all of the other prizes we had. As we hand more goody bags out we either need more donations, or the goody bags are going to contain less stuff. Right now it's looking like the donations will keep pace with the growth of the event. 

I'll try to post updates periodically when donations show up so people get an idea what I'm getting.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Beave...

On behalf of all of us "Cold Water Forum'ers" ... thanks for all the time and effort that you put into MS.com Summer Salmon Fishing Tournament. 

You do a 1st class job of organizing this event... and I just wanted to pass along the well deserved kudos that you deserve. If it's anything like last year... there will be some great prizes that will be waiting to be snatched up!!

Of course... those 2 brand new electric Walker Downriggers that I got last year sure helped alot too!!  :lol: 

Good Luck with the event... I hope it turns out even better than last year (if that's possible)!!


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Glad you're enjoying the riggers Don. With how much fishing you do an "old guy" like you would lose an arm if he had to use manuals. 

We do have a couple of pairs of riggers from Walker again this year. Both manuals and electrics.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks Dave! Your hard work is appreciated by all of us. Let me know if you need any help and I would be happy to do so.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll keep you in mind Tim. Mark (Adjusted) has also offered to help so I should be pretty well covered now.

I should've been doing this all along, and I'll eventually go back and recognize each sponsor's donation. 

Today the UPS man brought me a box of fishcatchers in all three sizes... 5", 8", and 11". Included in the box were a dozen Big Kahuna flashers, which is Bechhold and Son's new product line this year. You get the basic fishcatcher design with a bunch of spinner type blades to generate even more noise and flash. 



















This is a product I've yet to hear anything about, so if anyone has run them please share your experience. It's also worth pointing out that Bechhold now offer superglow fishcatchers as well. Bechhold and Son have been with us as a sponsor since the very first year we asked for donations, and they've always been good enough to donate a few dozen flashers.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

i talked to both jerry and his son at the novi fishing show. they were very proud of their newest crestion. his was the first rotating flasher and i'll still take a white or green crushed ice glow over anything on the market for large staging fish. i did not buy any because i'm stocked with them ,but i'd be more than happy to test a few out.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Let me recognize another sponsor while I'm on the board. Red Hook Tackle, maker of Raider Spoons, are back for a 2nd year as a sponsor. I have quite a few Raiders in my box, and one of the things I like about them is the fact that they come with a large single hook rather than a treble. A lot of guys switch their hooks over, with Raiders you don't have to. Josh has added a line of superglows this year:










You can guy Raider spoons from site and Summer Salmon Fishing Tournament sponsor Fishdogco. 

http://www.fishdogco.com/raiderspoons.cfm


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Time to mention another sponsor. Mike Steffes of Fishlander is one of the good guys in the sport. He does a lot for the tournament scene as well as making great downriggers and spoons. Mike is another sponsor who's been with us since the first year we started asking for donations. I think he donated 2 dozen the first year, and he's increased his donation every year as we grow.

Here's a link to some of Fishlander's new colors for 2006. Like most of the spoon makers, Fishlander has listened to their customers and added a bunch of new superglow patterns this year:

http://www.fishlander.com/Catalog_New.asp

Mike donated a bunch of patterns to put in the prize bags, and one of them is named Chipmunk, which my wife thought was cute so I'll probably have to pick a few of them up for myself. (Anything to get her more interested in fishing and the boat without her actually questioning the fact I have over 500 spoons and paid $4-6 a piece for them.)


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

It's saturday, but the US Post Office still delivers, and today it was Northport Nailers. I'm probably starting to sound like a broken record, but Capt. Dave German is a great guy who loves to talk fishing, and he too has been supporting this event since the very first year we asked for donations. Dave sent a nice selection of spoons for our goody bags and a bunch of gift certificates to use as prizes.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Another fine sponsor who has been with us a long time is Tite-lok. I know a LOT of us use or have used their holders, and you really can't beat a tite-lok for the price. This year they've donated some of their "trolling systems", which are mounting plate and triple holder. 










They've also added a new product this year, which is a gimble mount trolling system.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

A box full of mono from Mason showed up today. It's a bit light for salmon fishing (8-12lb test), but they sent enough to put a spool in every goody bag! Mason doesn't have a website so I can't link to them. However, I will say that they're a Michigan-based company so keep them in mind when buying line.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sweet, hopefully we can catch some big ones again this year. Thanks again for all of your efforts to put this on Dave, the prizes are awesome. Looking forward to fishing it again this year.

BTW got my plugs yesterday, thanks.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Another sponsor we're glad to welcome back this year is Reef Runner. Reef Runner is a Midwestern family owned company based in Ohio. Besides being great all-around bait for bass, walleye, and salmon, I love their color selection. Reef Runners are available in more colors and patterns than probably any body bait on the market. 










Scott donated a couple dozen ripshads and ripsticks this year. We put special goody bags together for the pier fishermen and try to avoid trolling flies and spoons, so the Reef Runners are always appreciated by them.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

A box from C-Map showed up today. It has ruler stickers for the goody bags and a gift certificate for $200 towards a C-Map card of the winner's choice.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Several dozen NorthernKing spoons today. Yet another company that's been with us year after year and continues to help us fill our goody bags.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks sponsors and Dave!


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I've been away for two weeks in Michigan. The good news is I got to do some fishing and we had a great day out of St. Joe going 9/13. I get back and I have some more donations waiting at the post office!

First, I have some magnetic release divers from Kastaway Joe Kulis. These are often mentioned on the site. They're one of my favorite fishing gadgets. A big improvement over your standard dipsey.









And I also have a box from Flintstone spoons! Fred doesn't have a website or I'd link to it here. Ask Gomer and Fishdevil about Flintstone spoons some time.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

A great day for donations. Over 100 lures from Michigan Stinger and Moonshine!

From Stinger we have an assortment of their spoons in a variety of sizes. Coppers, golds, and silvers in both traditional stinger and Magnum size.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I'd also like to thank Tom Gudwer, the new owner of Moonshine Lures. Tom purchased the business this year and was generous enough to continue the sponsorship relationship between Moonshine and the Summer Salmon Fishing Tournament.

As part of their new product line for this year Tom has added a variety of exciting new colors and some new products like cowbells. Tom made a special point to donate some casting spoons for the participants in our pier division too, a group that often gets left out since most of our donations are trolling lures.

Casting Spoons































Cowbells
















Some of 2006's new colors
































You can buy moonshine lures from the good people www.fishdogco.com.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Slide Divers arrived today!


----------

